# Weekend March 11-13



## Jcb890 (Mar 8, 2016)

I know its still only Tuesday, but I'm sitting here at my desk dreaming of being on the slopes.

When I looked yesterday, forecasts were calling for rain a lot of the weekend, but I'm looking today and it looks pretty clear right now for the weekend.  No matter where you're riding/skiing in New England, temperatures seem destined to be in the 40's or 50's.

So, where is everyone thinking of riding/skiing this weekend?

I think I want to make the drive up to Stowe on Saturday.  I've never been and still have 2/3 of my VT Ski 3 passes left.

Has anyone been to Stowe recently?  How were the conditions?  Any recommendations for me?  I will ride any terrain (tend to shy away from moguls), but my wife is more of a beginner and will stick to the green trails.

Also, any AZ'ers thinking of going up to Stowe Saturday and want to share a chair and get in some turns?


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 8, 2016)

I'm taking a wait and see approach to see how much damage is done over the week.  I still have a Bromont ticket to burn, so it will either be Bromont or Burke.  Does anyone know how crowded Bromont will likely be on Saturday or Sunday?  I'm spoiled with Burke's lack of crowds, but I'd also like to use up my ticket.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 8, 2016)

Ragged Saturday
Crotched Sunday


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 8, 2016)

I'll likely be at Wildcat on Sunday.  First Birthday party for my son on Saturday. Damn kid cutting into my ski time.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 8, 2016)

Gunstock Friday through Sunday with the older kid who's racing in the U12 Northeast Championships there


----------



## njdiver85 (Mar 8, 2016)

I'm waiting to see if there is a possibility of some back-ended snow that could make Friday a decent day.  I know it's early, but I'm dying to get up to Wildcat and really hopeful.


----------



## hammer (Mar 8, 2016)

Will be staying up in Bartlett over the weekend, have passes for Wildcat or Attitash (or both) for Saturday.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 8, 2016)

somewhere in SVT on Saturday.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 8, 2016)

club discounts @ Sunapee this weekend
Fri- $39
Sat - $41

Stratton Sunday - $44


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 8, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> club discounts @ Sunapee this weekend
> Fri- $39
> Sat - $41
> 
> Stratton Sunday - $44



Other club discounts the 12th and 13th:

Killington - $49
Pico - $40
Mt. Snow - $51 Sat. / $56 Sun.
Smugglers Notch - $38


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 8, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> Other club discounts the 12th and 13th:
> 
> Killington - $49
> Pico - $40
> ...



Can u provide a reference on the mt snow one?


----------



## dlague (Mar 8, 2016)

Cannon Saturday and Killington/Cannon Sunday


----------



## JDMRoma (Mar 8, 2016)

dlague said:


> Cannon Saturday and Killington/Cannon Sunday



Anyone getting out tomorrow ? most likely hitting BW as I have a mid week ticket to burn........ Friday is Wildcat and the weekend will be at home.......Cannon !!!


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 8, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> Can u provide a reference on the mt snow one?



Absolutely.  I'm not positive which club it is specifically for, but anyone with a club membership should be able to get in on it I believe from the info fellow AZ'ers have shared with me.

http://metrolandskiclub.com/Deals_and_Discounts.php

Mount Snow:
3/11 - $48
3/12 - $56
3/13 - $51


----------



## yeggous (Mar 8, 2016)

Sounds like a party. I have a bunch of passes for Attitash / Wildcat on Sunday, or any other Sunday this season. Is anyone interested in joining?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Edd (Mar 8, 2016)

Friday I'll hit the Cat if weather looks good.


----------



## MG Skier (Mar 8, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> I know its still only Tuesday, but I'm sitting here at my desk dreaming of being on the slopes.
> 
> When I looked yesterday, forecasts were calling for rain a lot of the weekend, but I'm looking today and it looks pretty clear right now for the weekend.  No matter where you're riding/skiing in New England, temperatures seem destined to be in the 40's or 50's.
> 
> ...



Jcb890,

Don't we all dream of being on the slopes when we are at work? I am hoping for a few days at Jay this weekend. Might be a total dream!!!


----------



## Griswold (Mar 8, 2016)

Have been here skiing Stowe since Sunday.  Conditions were awesome both yesterday and today.  The 1-3 inches from yesterday and the warmer temps have made a huge difference.  We skied all of the woods on the four runner side and they opened upper goat, national drop in and upper star today, all of which skied great.  Heard a few people raving about chin clip and angel food in the parking lot this morning but we didn't ski those so can't confirm.  We are up all week and plan on skiing through Friday so I'll report back after the weather on Thursday if it will help your decision.  Sorry no pics!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Griswold (Mar 8, 2016)

Also, a tip when using the Vermont 3/5 passes at Stowe is that you can redeem them at both the Mansfield and midway lodges.  Our first day we went all the way to spruce camp because that's what the paper said that was sent with the passes but don't waste your time going over there (unless you want to start at spruce).


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## cdskier (Mar 8, 2016)

MG Skier said:


> Don't we all dream of being on the slopes when we are at work?



All season long I do that...

I'll be at Sugarbush this weekend


----------



## ss20 (Mar 8, 2016)

Hoping Mohawk's closing day is Sunday...free tickets...sun and party.  If not I'll be...ummm...TBD.


----------



## fcksummer (Mar 8, 2016)

Edd said:


> Friday I'll hit the Cat if weather looks good.



JDRoma and I are planning to do the same. Right now its looking like there could be a few inches on the back end of the rain Thursday night into Friday


----------



## tekweezle (Mar 8, 2016)

Wax those skis,  we are going to get a heavy dosage of spring skiing from here on out to the end of the season.... Not bad if you like spring skiing and have the legs for it.   A little disappointing that the bases are not deep.   Just seems like this season never hot started. 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edd (Mar 8, 2016)

fcksummer said:


> JDRoma and I are planning to do the same. Right now its looking like there could be a few inches on the back end of the rain Thursday night into Friday



It would be cool to do a few turns if we all end up there.


----------



## xlr8r (Mar 8, 2016)

Sunday River if they get some snow on the back end of the storm.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 8, 2016)

ss20 said:


> Hoping Mohawk's closing day is Sunday...free tickets...sun and party.  If not I'll be...ummm...TBD.



Closing day? Already?

I have been to Mohawk once. It was 5 years ago after I graduated from grad school but my now wife was still trapped in New Haven. I recall it being late February (or maybe very early March). It was spring conditions to be sure. When the local ski instructors found out I skied New Hampshire, they told me that Mohawk at that time was like NH in late April. Now that makes sense.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Los (Mar 8, 2016)

xlr8r said:


> Sunday River if they get some snow on the back end of the storm.



That's where we're headed saturday night. It will be our first time at SR. Not knowing the mountain, do you expect conditions to be subpar without the back end snow?


----------



## abc (Mar 8, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> Absolutely.  I'm not positive which club it is specifically for, but anyone with a club membership should be able to get in on it I believe from the info fellow AZ'ers have shared with me.
> 
> http://metrolandskiclub.com/Deals_and_Discounts.php
> 
> ...


Sunday is Plattekill "Flex Day": $40


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 8, 2016)

MG Skier said:


> Jcb890,
> 
> Don't we all dream of being on the slopes when we are at work? I am hoping for a few days at Jay this weekend. Might be a total dream!!!



Report back on conditions if you go.  And have fun!



Griswold said:


> Have been here skiing Stowe since Sunday.  Conditions were awesome both yesterday and today.  The 1-3 inches from yesterday and the warmer temps have made a huge difference.  We skied all of the woods on the four runner side and they opened upper goat, national drop in and upper star today, all of which skied great.  Heard a few people raving about chin clip and angel food in the parking lot this morning but we didn't ski those so can't confirm.  We are up all week and plan on skiing through Friday so I'll report back after the weather on Thursday if it will help your decision.  Sorry no pics!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



That would be great if you could provide some info on the conditions Friday after this weather hits.  How is their coverage and normal groomed trail selection?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 9, 2016)

Depending on what happens Thursday night, either whiteface/killington, whiteface/gore, cannon/loon. gotta use those whiteface/cannon vouchers. got a killington voucher for my girlfriend and max pass k days for me. no free skiing for gf at Sunday River so I'm saving that for myself for the 19-20th.


----------



## billski (Mar 9, 2016)

cdskier said:


> All season long I do that...
> 
> I'll be at Sugarbush this weekend



+1, for at least one day.
Not expecting any lift lines.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 9, 2016)

Probably Killington on Saturday. Got a voucher to use, hope it's a nice corn harvest up there.


----------



## HD333 (Mar 9, 2016)

Waterville for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billski (Mar 9, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> So, where is everyone thinking of riding/skiing this weekend?
> 
> I think I want to make the drive up to Stowe on Saturday.  I've never been and still have 2/3 of my VT Ski 3 passes left.


Weekend report was that while it was hard, they Stowe did a great grooming job, so it's all edgeable.   Jay sux;  Hardpack, scratch, lots of muscle required to edge. No surprise there.

I'm in spring skiing mode - Start late / let things soften, look for sunny side trails, wax, sharpen edges and a shave.  Just kidding about the shave part.  Avoid cloudy days if possible.

Me thinks the spring skiing will be excellent in southern vt.  That said, I'll be in northern VT, just cause those are my favorite mountains.  $teaux is already at 63F today in the valley and the forecast calls for 50's and sunshine this weekend.  Jay should begin to soften up too.


----------



## benski (Mar 9, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> Probably Killington on Saturday. Got a voucher to use, hope it's a nice corn harvest up there.



Me too. Haven't skied a decent bump run all season and this will be my last day. It going to be my first time at killington. I am concerned a significant portion of the mountain will close between now and Saturday. outer limits looks like its not long for this world on the webcam.


----------



## Kleetus (Mar 9, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> I know its still only Tuesday, but I'm sitting here at my desk dreaming of being on the slopes.
> 
> When I looked yesterday, forecasts were calling for rain a lot of the weekend, but I'm looking today and it looks pretty clear right now for the weekend.  No matter where you're riding/skiing in New England, temperatures seem destined to be in the 40's or 50's.
> 
> ...



I'm in the same boat as you and thinking of hitting Stowe on Saturday as well but debating as it's a haul. If I do go I'll shoot you a pm.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## cdskier (Mar 9, 2016)

billski said:


> +1, for at least one day.
> Not expecting any lift lines.



I don't know...if people have a lot of quad pack tickets to use up that could drive more people to the mountain sooner rather than later. I saw a lot of people with day tickets last weekend up there. Granted, they also were hosting one of the few STE events that has actually taken place this season, so that could have driven more people to be at Sugarbush last weekend.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 9, 2016)

billski said:


> Weekend report was that while it was hard, they Stowe did a great grooming job, so it's all edgeable.   Jay sux;  Hardpack, scratch, lots of muscle required to edge. No surprise there.
> 
> I'm in spring skiing mode - Start late / let things soften, look for sunny side trails, wax, sharpen edges and a shave.  Just kidding about the shave part.  Avoid cloudy days if possible.
> 
> Me thinks the spring skiing will be excellent in southern vt.  That said, I'll be in northern VT, just cause those are my favorite mountains.  $teaux is already at 63F today in the valley and the forecast calls for 50's and sunshine this weekend.  Jay should begin to soften up too.



Thanks for the report/updates Bill!



Kleetus said:


> I'm in the same boat as you and thinking of hitting Stowe on Saturday as well but debating as it's a haul. If I do go I'll shoot you a pm.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Awesome!  Let me know.


----------



## mikec142 (Mar 9, 2016)

We were supposed to be at Stratton staying with friends, but they bailed.  I'd love to hit Sugarbush and Stowe, but it's looking like I'll be stuck at home instead.  Skied Windham this past Sunday...can't believe that might have been my last east coast day.  Crazy season.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 9, 2016)

benski said:


> Me too. Haven't skied a decent bump run all season and this will be my last day. It going to be my first time at killington. I am concerned a significant portion of the mountain will close between now and Saturday. outer limits looks like its not long for this world on the webcam.


OL was fine today. It's the rest of Bear I'd be worried about. Lower Wildfire had lot's of brown & lower Skyeburst was showing signs. Big changes all over the mountain between yesterday & today.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 9, 2016)

K Sun. (rarity for me). Stowe Mon. Haven't decided on Tues. yet but need to burn my last VT. pass somewhere.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 9, 2016)

spring ahead Sunday AM.


----------



## JDMRoma (Mar 10, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> spring ahead Sunday AM.



Looks like we are Springing ahead right now ! 65 degrees overnight ! 
Unbelievable !!!!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 10, 2016)

well after being away with guys in Colorado, wife has a "honey do" list for me. also kids spring sports are starting to get rolling. May sneak out Sat or Sunday afternoon for a few runs at Pats.


----------



## billski (Mar 10, 2016)

JDMRoma said:


> Looks like we are Springing ahead right now ! 65 degrees overnight !
> Unbelievable !!!!
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


Here's hoping more areas keep the lifts turning until 5pm.


----------



## frapcap (Mar 11, 2016)

cdskier said:


> All season long I do that...
> 
> I'll be at Sugarbush this weekend



Ditto.
Headed up for Saturday morning to burn a SVT pass.


----------



## JDMRoma (Mar 11, 2016)

At the cat now ! Sun is out ! Beer is flowing ! Boom !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Edd (Mar 11, 2016)

JDMRoma said:


> At the cat now ! Sun is out ! Beer is flowing ! Boom !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Be there in 2 hours. Beer at 8:30. Speaking my language.


----------



## JDMRoma (Mar 11, 2016)

Edd said:


> Be there in 2 hours. Beer at 8:30. Speaking my language.



Let s know when you get here  !



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## frapcap (Mar 11, 2016)

Its "Island Weekend" at Sugarbush.
http://www.sugarbush.com/event/nantucketweekend/

[h=1]Island Weekend[/h]                 [h=2]Fri, Mar 11                             - Sun, Mar 13[/h]        
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





                 Island fever takes over Sugarbush with beach music, food specials, and mountain activities.
*Saturday Beach Party*
Lincoln Peak Courtyard from 1 - 3 PM
Live DJ, reggae, Jimmy Buffett, volleyball, snowcastles (weather  permitting), pink flamingos, palm trees, Tiki Bar and wood-fired pizza.  Tiki bar features Narraganset (official beer of the clam) and an island  inspired adult beverage specialty.

*Dining Specials*
Island Dining specials  throughout the resort, mango, jerk seasonings and fresh clam pizza abound


----------



## Katahdin (Mar 11, 2016)

At least Black Mt. NH has a sense of humor about this season:

*Saturday: Lawn Game Party! *​  Yup, that’s right. We said it... Lawn Games! You are cordially invited to see off the biggest dud of a ski season in memory with on-the-snow lawn games, beers on the deck and burgers on the grill! That's right, we said that, too. On the snow... We actually still have some!  The triple chair will be running to access our remaining few trails worth of spring corn, slush, mashed potatoes and moss patches. Once you have had your fill of puddle skimming, brook jumping, rock hopping, and dirt avoiding (bring those rock skis & Rain-X!), join us at the base for corn hole, closed-disc golf, and some other vaguely ski related lawn games that we haven't invented yet.  So come ski, sit, play and sunbathe with us, and let us all forget about how mind-bogglingly lame this ski season really was!


----------



## JDMRoma (Mar 11, 2016)

Edd said:


> Be there in 2 hours. Beer at 8:30. Speaking my language.



It's firm to say the least !!
Back at the car !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Los (Mar 11, 2016)

Katahdin said:


> At least Black Mt. NH has a sense of humor about this season:
> 
> *Saturday: Lawn Game Party! *​  Yup, that’s right. We said it... Lawn Games! You are cordially invited to see off the biggest dud of a ski season in memory with on-the-snow lawn games, beers on the deck and burgers on the grill! That's right, we said that, too. On the snow... We actually still have some!  The triple chair will be running to access our remaining few trails worth of spring corn, slush, mashed potatoes and moss patches. Once you have had your fill of puddle skimming, brook jumping, rock hopping, and dirt avoiding (bring those rock skis & Rain-X!), join us at the base for corn hole, closed-disc golf, and some other vaguely ski related lawn games that we haven't invented yet.  So come ski, sit, play and sunbathe with us, and let us all forget about how mind-bogglingly lame this ski season really was!



Love it. Black Mountain nailed it -- this was indeed a "mind-bogglingly lame" ski season.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 11, 2016)

Los said:


> Love it. Black Mountain nailed it -- this was indeed a "mind-bogglingly lame" ski season.



Black just threw in the towel. They are closed for the season.


----------



## medfordmike (Mar 11, 2016)

I am hoping for one last day at Pico this weekend.  I have to go there to clean out my seasonal locker anyway.  If for some reason they don't have enough left to run lifts I will hit Killington in the morning and then head over to reclaim my stuff.  I don't expect that though. When I checked their web cam I saw a groomer going up the mountain.  I have no expectations beyond this weekend though.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 11, 2016)

just booked hotel at whiteface. hopefully sunday River next weekend and then that's probably about it


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 11, 2016)

I'm done.  Time to get out the bicycles.  


.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 11, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> I'm done.  Time to get out the bicycles.
> 
> 
> .


+1


----------



## SnoDevil97 (Mar 11, 2016)

1 last day @ Loon this Saturday for me. Only 7 days this season, but still enjoyed being on the mountains.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 11, 2016)

medfordmike said:


> I am hoping for one last day at Pico this weekend.  I have to go there to clean out my seasonal locker anyway.  If for some reason they don't have enough left to run lifts I will hit Killington in the morning and then head over to reclaim my stuff.  I don't expect that though. When I checked their web cam I saw a groomer going up the mountain.  I have no expectations beyond this weekend though.


Last I passed by was Wed. Upper mountain coverage looked good (KA, Sunset, 49'er). Pike less so but still looked skiable. The lower mountain didn't look as good but at least looked like they could open it. A lot may of happened since then though. It was 77 degrees when I drove through Rutland at about 2:30pm that day.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 11, 2016)

Killington has said that Skyeship Stage 1 and lower Great Eastern are done for the season.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 11, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> Killington has said that Skyeship Stage 1 and lower Great Eastern are done for the season.



I wouldn't be surprised if this is the last weekend for Bear also. Lower Wildfire had a lot of brown when I was last there Wed. & lower Skyeburst was melting fast with some brown starting to show. To bad because Outer Limits still had good coverage. Another trail (upper Bittersweet) isn't longed for this world either. They already closed upper Chute & Bunny Buster at Snowdon. Shame because upper Chute was probably my rotd Tues. but was a mess on Wed. Cascade, Double Dipper & lower East Fall still had good coverage as did the snowmaking trails in North Ridge area. Superstar of course was fine as was lower Skyelark but upper Skyelark as well as lower Bittersweet not so much. I don't think Highline will last much longer either. I can't say about the Needles area because I didn't ski there Wed.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 11, 2016)

Hunter buying an awesome multi pass can't wait to ski hunter with friends. So many choices I love this pass.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## andrec10 (Mar 11, 2016)

ScottySkis said:


> Hunter buying an awesome multi pass can't wait to ski hunter with friends. So many choices I love this pass.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk



Wrong thread Scotty!


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 11, 2016)

Not high now. This thread for this weekend? I am skiing Hunter this weekend I hopefully will be with Mary though at hunter

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## cdskier (Mar 13, 2016)

frapcap said:


> Ditto.
> Headed up for Saturday morning to burn a SVT pass.



Was fun meeting up with you and skiing Saturday at Sugarbush! Was a good day (although way too early for spring conditions).


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 13, 2016)

whiteface summit was lots of fun yesterday
outer limits was lots of fun today

these conditions are a month early

sunday river and maybe cannon next weekend and i think that's gonna be all she wrote.


----------

